# Exporter signets Safari de iPhone vers Mac



## fredada (13 Novembre 2012)

hello,

mon ddur de MBpro a planté, les seules infos que j'ai pu récupérer sont celles dans mon iphone 5.
J'ai récupéré aussi tous les signets de safari mais ils ont un format qui ne permet pas de les ouvrir,
il faut retaper les adresses. 

Vous connaissez un moyen de récupérer (environ 300 signets) et de pouvoir les réinstaller dans safari ?

merci d'avance ! fredo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

file:///Users/fredo/Documents/signets/AlloCiné.webloc

voici les adresses telles qu'elles sont, en gros il faut recréer tous les signets à la main...
retour au moyen âge ;-)


----------



## otgl (13 Novembre 2012)

Il suffit de configurer iCloud sur ton Mac. Alors, tous les signets de ton iPhone apparaîtront par magie sur ton Mac.


----------



## fredada (14 Novembre 2012)

sur l'iphone j'ai coché les signets pour le Cloud 
et ensuite où les récupérer dans les menus safari ?


ils n'apparaissent pas automatiquement, 
une manip à faire en + ?


----------



## otgl (14 Novembre 2012)

Sur ton Mac, il faut:

Quitter Safari.
Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > iCloud.
Cocher la case "Safari".
Et voilà.


----------



## fredada (16 Novembre 2012)

oups il y a un blème dans prefs je n'ai cloud,
je suis sous snow leopard et il me semble que c'est une nouveauté Lion ?


----------



## otgl (16 Novembre 2012)

Effectivement, il faut Lion ou Mountain Lion pour iCloud. Et à ma connaissance, il n'y a pas moyen d'accéder aux signets de ton iPhone autrement que par iCloud (à moins de jailbreaker ton iPhone et d'aller chercher le fichier Bookmarks dans /private/var/mobile/Library/, mais c'est illégal et franchement peu recommandé).

Bref, il faut soit recréer les signets à la main, soit passer à Mountain Lion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2012)

A défaut d'iCloud, il faut faire une synchro iTunes en cochant la synchronisation des signets dans "Infos".


----------



## fredada (27 Novembre 2012)

" Il suffit de configurer iCloud sur ton Mac. Alors, tous les signets de ton iPhone apparaîtront par magie sur ton Mac. "

Strange ! Quand je vais sous les infos de l'iphone connecté sur itunes, 
en dessous de "infos" + "avancé", la case "signets" est grisée, impossible de la cocher...!

Vous y comprenez qq chose ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2012)

C'est normal car c'est dans les Préférences iCloud que cela se règle.


----------

